# crew available



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

hey 2cool me and my good friend would love to go offshore with someone if anyone is going out any distance please contact me at 832-226-1136


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

scratch the friend me and my dad would like to join someone


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

located sargent freeport area


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Ill look you up when the weather calms down...always looking for some crew!

Daren


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

sounds good


----------

